
Instant share button for Hacker News - lest
http://thechangelog.com/post/21159945953/share-on-hacker-news-button
======
samirahmed
The white box is misleading. I thought it was a speech box, indicating
comments, but it is an upvote indicator. Would be nice to disambiguate with an
upward arrow shape. Otherwise looks nifty.

------
joering2
as much as like this idea, I dont like this idea. I think to true value in HN
lays in the fact its not hugely popular in masses. It has its own group of
brilliant hackers, programmers, lawyers, writers, etc, that are willing to
spend time to read/write BECAUSE there is interesting stuff to read here, and
other interesting people are willing to read what they want to write. If
everyone jumps on this ship, most likely quality of subscriptions and comments
will go down. So the "elite" will swim away...

I think HN, with its current audience and contributors is PERFECT the way it
is.

so sorry to burst your bubble :(

~~~
PStamatiou
I can't find it now, but this HN button thing has come up several times before
and pg commented on it saying something similar.

~~~
DanBC
Here's the discusssion:

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2934178>)

~~~
tptacek
For the tl;dr crowd: this is a comment in which 'pg says basically the same
thing as 'joering2.

------
est
I think it's the instant spam button for Hacker News.

